# Certainteed, GAF, IKO, Atlas OR Tamko???



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Most of the Michigan roofers I know through this forum and others choose Certainteed and Tamko.

I myself have installed shingles from each of the manufacturers you mentioned and have done so with very few problems.

The only real problems to speak of was with Certainteed and IKO.
Certainteed has new ownership and they stopped producing their problem lines of shingles.
IKO has the same ownership but they also stopped producing their problem lines.

Every manufacturer operating in North America has had issues.

I would trust your contractor, if you don't feel comfortable doing that, then maybe you haven't found the right contractor yet?

Good Luck.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 19, 2011)

*Thanks slyfox*

Thanks SlyFox...I was hoping you would provide me a comment, I read some of your other posts and you seem to be very knowledgable.

Ques: If you had to choose between Certainteed, GAF, Tamko or IKO which would you use to shingle your own roof and why?

Thanks.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

(AVG-JOE;Thanks SlyFox...I was hoping you would provide me a comment, I read some of your other posts and you seem to be very knowledgable.)

Thank You for the compliment, there's several knowledgeable contractors in this forum.
I'm not the best, but I'm as good as any and better then most.

(Ques: If you had to choose between Certainteed, GAF, Tamko or IKO which would you use to shingle your own roof and why?)

I re-roofed my home last November "2010" with Tamko Heritage.
Aesthetically my personal choice was between the Timberline, Heritage and Landmark shingles.
Mechanically they each perform equally.
So the why for me was the heritage was the one that best fit the color scheme of my newly painted aluminum siding & trim.

Thanks.[/quote]


----------

